# A short mystery about the SUPERNATURAL.....



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*[size=20pt]CROOKED *ss ANNIE**

 In the seaside town of Bay Shore, New York in the 1950's, there lived an old woman named CROOKED *ss ANNIE. This colorful short story mixes HUMOR, SUSPENSE and MYSTERY as it takes you into the fascinating world of this elusive and haunting character.

[size=13pt]"Bennett tells us the characters are fictitious - but within a few pages they were completely real to me."
--Sue Magee, The Bookbag UK

"...impressive power....genuine heart..."
~Kirkus Reviews

"Vivid descriptions...a delightful read that will charm and intrigue. Adults and children will equally enjoy John White's experiences and find by the end that they wish for more."
--Ben A. Sharpton, Author of 7 Sanctuatries

*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*CROOKED ASS ANNIE and the MYSTERY OF THE MISSING CHILDREN.*.....
.....*will be released in paperback May 15th!!*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*CROOKED ASS ANNIE and the MYSTERY OF THE MISSING CHILDREN 
*
*A HUMOROUS and HAUNTING TALE....based on the TRUE STORY of the unforgettable 'town character' who walked the seaside streets of Bay Shore, Long Island, New York in the 1950's.*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*CROOKED *ss ANNIE is offered FREE FOR MOTHER'S DAY

SMASHWORDS COUPON CODE QG53G

ENJOY!!!*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*New description was added!!*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

_*Great 'ghost' for story for all ages!!!*_


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

FUNNY AND MEMORABLE CHARACTERS!!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A story for all ages....


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantasy for the whole family![


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A REAL character who lived in Bay Shore, New York in the 1950's!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A really good Urban legend.....FACT and FICTION


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*A REAL Character from the 1950's!!! New York history!*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Folklore and Fact make for an intriguing adventure.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

[size=15pt]Crooked Ass Annie is remembered to this day in Bay Shore...and often the topic of discussion when talking about 'old times'.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Characters we all have known....


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

1950's True life Character!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A great little mystery for all ages...


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Quirky mystery for the whole family.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Meet Annie and try to figure out the mystery in Bay Shore, New York back in 1955!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A intriguing mystery set in a seaside town in 1950's New York.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A mystery for the entire family.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A story that leaves you wondering?


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A mystery for all ages........leaves you Wondering!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Crooked Ass Annie actually lived in Bay Shore, New York in the 1950's. She continues to be the subject of well loved 'stories' still told by the grown up 'kids' who actually knew her.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A supernatural mystery for the whole family.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

A MYSTERY ABOUT THE SUPERNATURAL


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Remembering the characters that inhabited small towns back in the 1950's.


----------

